# Noob here :)



## Jarred (17/3/16)

Hi everyone, 

I need some advice on purchasing a new device. Im from EL and our range is quite limited to Twisp. I currently have an aero.
im currently on my way to Durban, so i thought it would be a good idea to upgrade. 
I see on the forum there are goblins, balrogs istcks etc. So its quite
overwhelming. Any advice would be much appreciated!! 
Ps thanks for the great forum


----------



## Duffie12 (17/3/16)

If you haven't already have a look at the Intro to Vaping and the Subox mini thread here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini.t12498/

The subox has been replaced with the Topbox mini but it's pretty much the same tank just with top fill.

Is not the only option but the thread is a great guide and intro into stock vs rebuildable coils and other things.

Are you interested at all in building your own coils or not?
I'm still new myself and my experience limited but I know that would be one of the first questions asked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (17/3/16)

hey

if you're going to durban then give sir vape a visit. they will definitely sort you out!

whats are you looking for in terms of an upgrade ?

budget, size, battery life, are you considering building your own coils?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Duffie12 (17/3/16)

Jarred said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need some advice on purchasing a new device. Im from EL and our range is quite limited to Twisp. I currently have an aero.
> im currently on my way to Durban, so i thought it would be a good idea to upgrade.
> ...


 
Oh, and here's a pro-tip, get the Ego One CLR coils for your twisp Aero, a huge improvement over the stock coils and whilst rebuildable you don't have to. I just treat them as disposable. You can save some cash by simply rewicking them if you like.


----------



## Andre (17/3/16)

Yip, easy - visit Sir Vape. They will sort you out chop chop.

*SIR VAPE'S VAPORY
Shop 1 Cowey House 
136 Cowey Rd
Morningside
Durban
4001*

*Mon - Fri : 8:00am to 5:00pm
Sat: 9am to 1:00pm*

Hugo (Sales & New Products)
hugo@sirvape.co.za
082 417 4668

Craig (Sales & Orders)
craig@sirvape.co.za
082 774 5850

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Greyz (17/3/16)

I think Sir Vape has already been mentioned, but if your in the Durban south region you can also pop in at eCig Inn in 'Toti


----------



## Andre (17/3/16)

Greyz said:


> I think Sir Vape has already been mentioned, but if your in the Durban south region you can also pop in at eCig Inn in 'Toti


Yes, thanks, their details:

031 903 3318 or 082 442 8371

Office Hours 8am to 5pm

Pop in at 27 Main Road, Doonside, KwaZulu-Natal, 4126


----------



## Jarred (19/3/16)

Thanks everyone! This forum is amazing. You guys are so happy.

So I've ended up purchasing a pink subox nano for my gf and a joytech e vic-vtc mini for myself. And a whole bunch more of new flavours from naked fish and ruthless 
Can't wait to get started!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## rogue zombie (19/3/16)

Jarred said:


> Thanks everyone! This forum is amazing. You guys are so happy.
> 
> So I've ended up purchasing a pink subox nano for my gf and a joytech e vic-vtc mini for myself. And a whole bunch more of new flavours from naked fish and ruthless
> Can't wait to get started!!


Great choices there 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/3/16)

Good luck ! That kit should definitely do the trick for you guys. 
The hardest part is likely handing over the cash for the purchases. The rest is easy, especially if you like the flavours you got. Reaching for the mod instead of a pack of stinkies should become second nature in no time. You just need to keep the upgrade habit in check 

Speaking of habits. I was doing my national service on my first cold turkey attempt to stop smoking. Weeks after stopping I still reached for the non-existing box of smokes in my top pocket when bored or busy doing mindless stuff. Funny habit, this smoking business.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide (19/3/16)

Jarred said:


> Thanks everyone! This forum is amazing. You guys are so happy.
> 
> So I've ended up purchasing a pink subox nano for my gf and a joytech e vic-vtc mini for myself. And a whole bunch more of new flavours from naked fish and ruthless
> Can't wait to get started!!


Congrats on the kits, enjoy and soon there will "be more", nothing beats the purchase of a new mod, tank(s) and juices


----------



## Jarred (19/3/16)

Yeah it's been quite weird not opening a box and lighting up a stinky. But definitely prefer the vaping lifestyle. 
I still need to find a flavour that is not too sweet, I've bought quite a handful but some of them are almost "sticky" sweet if that makes any sense?  and insight on a juice I can purchase online for everyday use?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (19/3/16)

Jarred said:


> Yeah it's been quite weird not opening a box and lighting up a stinky. But definitely prefer the vaping lifestyle.
> I still need to find a flavour that is not too sweet, I've bought quite a handful but some of them are almost "sticky" sweet if that makes any sense?  and insight on a juice I can purchase online for everyday use?


Hi @Jarred 

Finding the right juices _for you_ is definitely a major part of sustaining "the vaping lifestyle". Personally (taste is subjective, though) I'm a big fan of the MMM range of juices and find that they are less sweet than most juices (many being too sweet for my palate). A particular favorite of mine is Berrynade and if you like tobacco juices (which I do), Sweet Bac (which is actually not particularly sweet) and (especially) Ashy Bac are highly rated. Lime Party is also not sweet, whilst Biscuit Dreams actually has a slightly savory quality to it. You can find reviews here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/mikes-mega-mixes-juice-reviews.t13078/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/3/16)

I can second the Berry Nade and Lime Party for not being sweet, but rather more tarty. It depends if fruity flavours is something you like. Just keep in mind that your tastebuds and juice preferences will likely change over time as you move onto just vaping, or at least while smoking less initially. What is great now, might not be in a month or two down the line and also what tastes horrible right now might just be something you like very much quite soon.

A lot of the juices can be overly sweet if you continually vape them so try to rotate between flavours during the day if you can. An extra tank or two is always handy for this, especially to keep similar flavors in rotation in one tank with different flavor combinations in another tank. If you get a juice you like, try and find another one or two that also sits well as quick as possible. If you overdo it on one early on, you might never want to see that juice again in your life.

I would definitely hang around in the http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-liquid-reviews/ thread if I was you. All the local supporting vendors are listed in the vendor sections at :
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/categories/diamond-supporting-vendors.214/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/categories/local-supporting-vendors.11/
They all do online orders, and a few have physical shops too, which is my preferred route.

The local juice ranges that are available is just too large to make specific recommendations, so maybe the recent nominations for top juices in this section would be of help too : http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/top_liquid/
Look at some of the vendors that stock a fair amount of juices from other vendors, or have a large range available. Again, no personal prefs but just the ones I know have a large selection including some uniques not carried by everyone. Check some of their flavour profiles in the various ranges and you will quickly see that you'll likely be spoilt for choice for the rest of your life :
www.atomixvapes.co.za
juicyjoes.co.za
www.vapecartel.co.za
www.vapeking.co.za
www.sirvape.co.za
www.vapeclub.co.za
www.vapourmountain.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (19/3/16)

Jarred said:


> Yeah it's been quite weird not opening a box and lighting up a stinky. But definitely prefer the vaping lifestyle.
> I still need to find a flavour that is not too sweet, I've bought quite a handful but some of them are almost "sticky" sweet if that makes any sense?  and insight on a juice I can purchase online for everyday use?


I don't like sweet. My ADV at the moment, Vapour Mountain VM4, Creamy Lemon Biscuits and Earnestly Hemingway

Reactions: Like 1


----------

